# San Diego Reptile expo - Just a few photos



## Fernando (Jun 18, 2011)

So, for fathers day celebration we went to the SD reptile expo. I enjoyed it very much. Even though my wife isn't too into reptiles, she took a liking to the Chameleons. In fact, she said she wouldn't mind having one of her own  I was excited, so I started taking photos of some of the chameleons so I can push her to getting one later  

Here are some of my favorites































Happy Daddy day!


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2011)

Great post Fernando. It reminded me of why I will always love reptile shows. Thanks.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 18, 2011)

Well , Fernando .. nice shots! .... was at the show ma'self with the lady and pops ......was even sporting my TFO colors! ... Personally the show was " weak" for tort folks , not really a whole lot , Tyler had the best selection by far, but if ya like balls or geckos .. no doubt was the place to be.,,,,
JD~
Ps. My Pops. took video thru out the show .... I'll have it soon and add to your post ....


----------



## Fernando (Jun 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> Great post Fernando. It reminded me of why I will always love reptile shows. Thanks.



Thanks Tom. This was my first official reptile expo. Unfortunately the wife didn't share the same excitement when I saw certain animals, but I enjoyed it all the same. 



N2TORTS said:


> Well , Fernando .. nice shots! .... was at the show ma'self with the lady and pops ......was even sporting my TFO colors! ... Personally the show was " weak" for tort folks , not really a whole lot , Tyler had the best selection by far, but if ya like balls or geckos .. no doubt was the place to be.,,,,
> JD~
> Ps. My Pops. took video thru out the show .... I'll have it soon and add to your post ....




Yes, please do. I agreed with you on the Tort department. I was hoping to see WAY more tortoises. 

I've never seen a Mata Mata in person...ridiculously cool/weird looking. Haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 18, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Great post Fernando. It reminded me of why I will always love reptile shows. Thanks.
> ...



NO Doubt .. we stopped and checked them out too! and heck they were only 250 bucks ! ... not bad for a unique animal ~ ...


----------



## onarock (Jun 18, 2011)

Seeing those pics brought back some memories of all the herp. shows that I used to work and attend. Thanks Fernando


----------



## Fernando (Jun 18, 2011)

onarock said:


> Seeing those pics brought back some memories of all the herp. shows that I used to work and attend. Thanks Fernando



I know there is another show in August. Maybe I'll pick up a chameleon then. Do you have any experience with Chameleons, Paul? That second picture is of one that was like $30. I figure that would be an easy start for her.


----------



## onarock (Jun 18, 2011)

I do, but its been a while. We have Jacksons all over the place here and a few in my yard. Years ago I kept many species of chameleon and bred a few. I was most fond of b.perarmata, f.oustaleti and I was one of the first in the states to breed and hatch f.verrucosus. Back when I lived on the mainland, for me it was all about chameleons, tortoises, arachnids(brachypelma and avicularia) and cyclura.



FernandoM said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing those pics brought back some memories of all the herp. shows that I used to work and attend. Thanks Fernando
> ...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 19, 2011)

Great. When I get mine look out for a PM cause ill be asking for pointers. Haha



onarock said:


> I do, but its been a while. We have Jacksons all over the place here and a few in my yard. Years ago I kept many species of chameleon and bred a few. I was most fond of b.perarmata, f.oustaleti and I was one of the first in the states to breed and hatch f.verrucosus. Back when I lived on the mainland, for me it was all about chameleons, tortoises, arachnids(brachypelma and avicularia) and cyclura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice picks....love the mata, 250.00 is not a bad price I've seen em alot higher out here.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 19, 2011)

squamata said:


> Nice picks....love the mata, 250.00 is not a bad price I've seen em alot higher out here.



I had no idea that was a good price cause I've never bothered researching how much they run. Haha something about these guys...cool to look at but wouldn't be able to convince the warden of any reason to keep one.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > Nice picks....love the mata, 250.00 is not a bad price I've seen em alot higher out here.
> ...



Ha ha ... Tell her its a leaf,the gardener found!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 19, 2011)

Love the pics, thanks so much for sharing, I can't wait to take my husband to a show someday


----------



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks fernando, and 250 is a very good price for a mata mata 

I am looking at mata matas myself but I m leaning toward a hatchling even though getting an established adult is tempting since some raised from hatchlings die mysteriously years later.


----------



## Angi (Jun 19, 2011)

We came home with one of those gekos  My 12 year old son wanted one last year and I told him he had to really think about if he wanted it and the care that went with it. I wanted him to get a baby bearded dragon, but after a year of thinking he still wanted the geko. He named it Smallz. We also did a little shopping a Tyler's booth. His wife was so sweet, much more helpful than Tyler LOL J/K.


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 20, 2011)

Angi said:


> We also did a little shopping a Tyler's booth. His wife was so sweet, much more helpful than Tyler LOL J/K.



It was nice to see you too.... 

Nice meeting you Fernando, and seeing you again Angi. We had a fun weekend, even though we got stuck taking kids with us. 

About convincing the wife, a guy came by the booth on Saturday morning and spent $1,100 with us.... Then he asked me if I could give him a fake receipt that he could show his wife (with a much smaller amount on it). Of course, I did. See now, I don't know if other vendors would do that, but when shopping with me, rest assured I will help protect you from your wife however I can.


----------



## Angi (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL That is a great story Tyler.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Outstanding sir!


----------

